# what have you crafted today?



## Terri in WV (May 10, 2002)

Today I decided to put together dresden points I had prepared and now have 16 plates ready to applique. I was hoping to get more done but kid stuff(scouts) was tonight.

So, what have you worked on?????


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

packaging 40 bags I've made for someone, while eyeing fabric for the current quilt block swap, and watching the Ice Dancing on the Olympics!


----------



## hmsteader71 (Mar 16, 2006)

I just started cutting the blue jeans up to make a rag quilt for my daughter. It is going to be full-size so it is a job. I also began crocheting an afghan for dh and myself.


----------



## PonderosaQ (Jan 12, 2004)

I'm working on more burp cloths, not too thrilling but practical.

PQ


----------



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)

I got one of John Flynn's quilting systems to use on my Baby Lock quilting machine, and I'm doing a practice quilt. I call it my 'Ugly Pebbles' quilt because there is definitely a learning curve.


----------



## grannygardner (May 4, 2005)

I have a tote bag with scraps of yarn for granny squares. I took it with me today when I went to see sis in the hospital. Finished 18 granny squares while she was out of the room having different tests run.


----------



## farmwoman59 (Aug 7, 2008)

I worked on re-organizing my sewing room. Hubby and I changed the furniture around in it this past weekend and fabric was everywhere. The only thing I completed was another quilted bookmark that I make out of scraps.


----------



## BusyBees2 (Dec 10, 2004)

I had a guild meeting last night, but finished my bella bella quilt late Sunday night. I'll post that later today.


----------



## donnam (Sep 27, 2005)

I am teaching myself to knit and it's a slow process. I am making scarves for next Christmas and have had to pull the first one apart several times so far. But this time, it looks pretty good. I am hoping to move onto hats next.


----------



## ErinP (Aug 23, 2007)

Got my gonna-be niece's quilt cut out and started piecing last night. Pink and brown. I think it'll be adorable.


----------



## grannygardner (May 4, 2005)

ErinP said:


> Got my gonna-be niece's quilt cut out and started piecing last night. Pink and brown. I think it'll be adorable.


Please post a pic when you're finished. I love pink and brown together.


----------



## sewing nana (Oct 18, 2002)

1.Tee shirt quilt of dh shirts. Cut out anyway. HELP.... his way, my way????
2. Cut out a tote bag. 
3. Quilting by hand a top my grandmother piecedNeed to sew on border and do last row of quilting around. Closer to finishing. 
4. Penny ruggs 
5. grandmother flower garden hand paper piecing
6. 5 cross stitch book marks.
Lots of projects. I work on 1 then move to another. Not bored here. Just nothing done either.


----------



## ErinP (Aug 23, 2007)

> Lots of projects. I work on 1 then move to another. Not bored here. Just nothing done either.


Here too.


----------



## NamasteMama (Jul 24, 2009)

sewed 12 cloth diapers today for work and then later worked on a diaper bag for my sister who decided to go into labor early. I love how its turning out, I am using a gorgeous blue and brown brocade and amd making a sewn in changing pad, wet bag, and matching baby sling to go with it. ;0)


----------



## Terri in WV (May 10, 2002)

I'm like sewing nana-all kinds of projects in various stages. I'd get bored to tears if I only did one at a time start to finish.

I figured I'd post this for motivation-everyone doing so much that it'll keep me on my toes doing something.


----------



## sewing nana (Oct 18, 2002)

Guess WHAT I pulled out 2 more projects to start on. Went looking for fabric, to use on the tee shirt quilts. Found a top pieced, needs a border. I can do that. Then found another top that needs a border. Fingers are going to get sore. Oh well!!! When are they not.


----------



## CJ (May 10, 2002)

I have a pin cushion I need to start on for my next guild meeting challenge. I also need to get going on a baby quilt my hubby wants for a coworker.


----------



## foaly (Jan 14, 2008)

I found my grown daughter's old Christmas dress made from a candy cane pattern fabric. Cut the dress up into 3-4 inch squares. Bought a small straw wreath from Hobby Lobby for 50% off. Started poking the fabric squares into the wreath to be used as a door decoration for next Christmas.


----------



## Garnet (Sep 19, 2003)

I just got started with tie production for my chorus. Fabric is marked ready to cut. I will probably sew them tomorrow and Saturday. We have a program Tuesday evening.

Thursday is alwasy a busy day. Rehearsal this morning. Then a quick dinner and helping DH with shower and dressing and travel to PT. Then a bite to eat and the weekly dance at the center tonight. Our favoriet band will play, and this will be our first dance evening in 3 months. It will be good to see everyone again.


----------



## Terri in WV (May 10, 2002)

Yesterday I spent the time putting together the 9 patches I had prepped.(about 80 or 90 of them). Pressed them and the dresdens today. Cut some of the sqs. for the plates so I can start appliqueing them tomorrow. Finished appliqueing the last 3 butterflies for 2 quilts, now I just have to figure out what fabrics I'm going to use for borders(that'll probably take 1/2 the day tomorrow).


----------



## Patches (Aug 9, 2006)

I cut out and sewed up another apron. It has ladybugs on it. It is called a clothespin apron.......the whole front of it is a large pocket. I think it turned out really cute. I am planning on making another one or two because it was so easy. But for now,.......I am heading outside to enjoy the sunshine (even though the wind is still kinda cool). Marilyn


----------

